# cruze loses power and ticks?



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

My 2011 MT eco, sometimes while driving it like loses power and ticks like mad, Kind of like spark plug blow out? I regaled the plugs but it still does this? Its mostly under load. Any one else have this? Then in 5 seconds its back to normal.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Noticed the same thing with my car yesterday on an 80degree morning drive with premium gas. At the bottom of hill I eased into gas & instantly got 5 seconds of clicking/rattling & slight loss in power. once the clicking stopped power seemed normal. Drove car a few more hours & never experienced this again, also this was the first time I ever had this happen. 

My plugs are all gapped at .28 & car is all stock. hopefully someone else has more answers, I hate to bother taking the car in to get looked at without a check engine light, its a waste of my time since they "can't duplicate".


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Is this going on from a stand still acceleration?


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Regap to .033-.037 and try again. 

I had the same problem until I did that. Running premium helped, too.

Unless you have Trifecta of course - gap that to .028 or you'll get blowout.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

It happens to me while im just driving, ussaly going to pass or up hill


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine are regapped


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

unitednations161 said:


> Mine are regapped


Then I don't know. Like I said, premium helps - turbo motors like it, even though we *can* use regular. I get enough of a jump in FE (and driveability) to warrant it, at least in the summer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Is this going on from a stand still acceleration?


not for me, i was traveling at 55-60mph, I eased into the gas because a large 300+ft hill was just ahead. as soon as I eased in in got the 5seconds of loud, quick knocking with a loss of power(before I even got to the hill). once the 5seconds went by the power seemed to be normal. 

I drove car for at least 100miles more that day in similar weather with no issues at all. even had a few full throttle uphills with no other issues. Seems for me in only happened when easy on the pedal(with an automatic only giving enough gas to accelerate but not downshift).


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Every once in a while, It feels like it wants to fall on its face. Sometimes I accelerate and it just doesnt feel like it wants to go. It feels like its pulling timing to me. Ive tuned many turbo cars and this is exactly what timing getting pulled feels like.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

unitednations161 said:


> My 2011 MT eco, sometimes while driving it like loses power and ticks like mad, Kind of like spark plug blow out? I regaled the plugs but it still does this? Its mostly under load. Any one else have this? Then in 5 seconds its back to normal.


 i meant spark knock., but it doesn't sound like spark knock exactly.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

unitednations161 said:


> My 2011 MT eco, sometimes while driving it like loses power and ticks like mad, Kind of like spark plug blow out? I regaled the plugs but it still does this? Its mostly under load. Any one else have this? Then in 5 seconds its back to normal.




unitednations161,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealer and have them look into this for you. I would like you to keep me posted on this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

